# Eagle today too-A beauty!!



## towhead (Jan 29, 2011)

.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice  Julie------I'll  have to start calling you Wonder  Women[]


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2011)

RIGHT ON MR. FRED!! WOW! KEEP THEM COMING JULIE...I DON'T EVEN HAVE A PICTURE OF A "POSSUM" ROUND HERE!! JAMIE


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Julie,
 It looks like you are ten feet away. Awesome.


----------



## towhead (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, but I've been known as "Green-eyed lady....child of nature, friend of man"...  remember that song?  Ooops there I go again, showin' my age![]  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe 50 ft.  Zoom lens[]  -Julie


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2011)

GREEN EYED LADY...THE GROUP SUGER LOAF...SHOWING MY AGE TOO! JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Ok, but I've been known as "Green-eyed lady....child of nature, friend of man"...  remember that song?  Ooops there I go again, showin' my age![]  -Julie


  Green  eyed  Lady----great  song!-----I  am old[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## towhead (Jan 29, 2011)

Ha Ha Jamie.  Boy, I'd sure like to see a picture of a possum!  -Julie


----------



## LC (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful shot ! I love the eagles , they are so spectacular.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 29, 2011)

do they really taste like chicken?


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice shot, we have quite a resident population along the Illinois river. Sometimes you can glance up see a half dozen in trees and the sky at the same time, at least in the areas where they prefer to roost; away from the heavy development.

 So do they come around your area often?


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent shot.   I wish I could capture an image like that, but I only have a small camera.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2011)

NICE! we have a few flying in our area,I wish I could get a shoot like that!


----------



## towhead (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks L C!

 Don't know what they taste like Matt?

 Plumbata- Yes, they usually hang out near the ponds....have seen a few young ones sitting on the edge fishing.  Just haven't been able to get a better close-up til now.

 beendiggen-I need a "real" camera too!  Mine is a Kodak Easyshare, but too much zoom = too much grain!

 Thanks for lookin Rick!  -Julie


----------



## CHRISTHEHAWK (Jan 30, 2011)

They taste more like chicken, all dark meat.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful majestic bird Julie. We have one known nesting pair in Gloucester county here in Southern New Jersey in a sanctuary marsh which is tidal water off the Delaware river in Greenwich Twp.This summer our rear yard was visited for a one week period by this guy to rid the yard of the bunny population.When he was finished there were about 10 piles of bunny fluff in various parts of my back yard.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 30, 2011)

Very cool...I'm not only a farmgal I lovvvvvvvvvvvvve watching birds and nature. We had an owl here this past fall caught a glipse of it on top of our old barn...Glad it went away for my wee dogs sake. We do get several hawks tho. And a few moose pass by. Lost of beautiful birds in the summer too...and of course the white robin was here last spring. Farmgal


----------



## towhead (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris....Chicken huh?....hmmm

 Steve....What is that?  An owl?  or some kind of hawk?

 Farmgal-Would like to see a white robin!  

 -Julie


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 31, 2011)

That is a hawk Julie.I am not sure if it was a common red tail or another species but it was large 4 foot wing span.
 He posed for this picture from my neighbors yard 2oo ft away.I now have a very good digital camera with better zoom features.


----------



## towhead (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow 4ft...  Cool Steve!  So that's where all the bunnies went!  - Julie


----------



## farmgal (Jan 31, 2011)

White robin


----------



## ktbi (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a picture my son took of an Eagle in Alaska.  We were fishing on the banks of the Kenai river and this one flew over///Ron


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 31, 2011)

I have never seen and eagle in the wild close up. Oh well, some day. Great photos, BTW!


----------



## towhead (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome pictures farmgal and Ron!  I never even knew there was a white Robin!  Hey Ron, I've been trying to get one in flight....had two sitting in a tree yesterday, but couldn't manage to get an inflight pic.  Thanks Dan   -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2011)

i love these posts ; ) . Love the eagle Julie, great shot, fg love the white robin,  woody  great pics also. thanks for all the info all ~


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 1, 2011)

Birds of prey are generally majestic; but as pedestrians or hitch-hikers they lose a bit of stature! Here's an eagle we came upon unexpectedly :


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 1, 2011)

This one, however, is in no doubt about the realm he surveys :


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 1, 2011)

And while I am hesitant to talk about wild animals or birds as being cuddly, one really does just want to hold this one ! A small Spotted Pearl Owl, just the size of one's cupped hands:


----------



## farmgal (Feb 1, 2011)

Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to cute!!! awwww!! farmgal


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 1, 2011)

And I guess you'd look as miserable as this if you stood in icy water all day [] !! A Night Heron watching determindly for its supper :


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute yes, farmgal, but take liberties with it and you'd be hunting a thumb or a finger !!


----------



## towhead (Feb 1, 2011)

EXCELLENT PIX  SAbottles!!!!!!!!!!!!!   -Julie


----------



## BillinMo (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow.  Those are some great bird photos in this thread.  

 I see plenty of birds in my yard, but they're pretty ordinary -- blue jays, robins, wrens, crows, maybe a cardinal on a good day.


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

 Bill, they may be "ordinary' but they all have character, even the raucous old crow. We have them fly over our house and make very derogatory comments about the birds we feed in our back yard ! And as for the Robins :


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Ha Ha Jamie.Â  Boy, I'd sure like to see a picture of a possum!Â  -Julie


 

 A FRIEND OF NINA AND ME SAW ONE RUNNING ALONG HIS WOOD FENCE THE OTHER NIGHT...HE TOOK A MOP TO GENTLY PUSH IT OFF...THE POSSUM GOT IT FOOT CAUGHT IN THE MOP...SO OUR FRIEND WAS IN A PICKLE WITH A POSSUM ON THE END OF A MOP!! IT FINALLY GOT LOOSE AND RAN OFF...THEY REALLY DO "PLAY DEAD" THEY ARE VERY NASTY ANIMALS ...ABOUT LIKE BUZZARDS AND HAVE WICKED ROWS OF TEETH!

 MY UNCLE WOULD PUT ONE IN A CAGE AND FEED IT APPLES FOR A WEEK TO CLEAN IT OUT AND EAT THEM...NO WAY WOULD I..UNLESS STARVING LIKE DURING THE DEPRESSION...MY POP EAT THEM BACK THEN AND SAID THEY WERE VERY VERY GREASY..[:'(] KEEP THE GREAT PICS. COMING!! JAMIE


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 1, 2011)

*RE: Eagle today too-A beauty!! & possum*

A nightly visitor on our deck looking for cat food.  enjoy...Michael


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 1, 2011)

*RE: Eagle today too-A beauty!! & possum*



> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> A nightly visitor on our deck looking for cat food.  enjoy...Michael


 Great picture!----they are meaner than a Junk Yard Dog.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 1, 2011)

*RE: Eagle today too-A beauty!! & possum*

A few years ago I had the privilege of sharing some tuna salad with some marsupial youth taking advantage of my outbuilding accommodations.. they were kinda cute.. look at the ears! []


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 1, 2011)

*RE: Eagle today too-A beauty!! & possum*

cyber, looks like one of them left you a little present....LOL Michael


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 1, 2011)

*RE: Eagle today too-A beauty!! & possum*

We had this Coopers Hawk fly into our window last fall going after the birds on our feeder...he was only stunned...My daughter was able to hold him for a minute (with gloves) before he flew away...a memorable moment for her...she still talks about it.  Michael


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2011)

*RE: Eagle today too-A beauty!! & possum*

Right after my Mon died last May, something really nice happened that made me smile, I have a metal wash tub that was my Mother's Mom's. It's right by the back door. I reached down and grabbed a clump of leaves off as I wanted to plant Mom's favorite flowers in there for the Spring and summer. Under the leaves it looked like a bunch of potatoes with eyes and legs. Then I realized what I was looking at, baby bunnies that were newborn.

  I wanted to take a pic really bad, but I covered them back up and looked one more time to show the kids and then again after I learned the Mom leaves for the day and returns at night to feed them. I did feel like it was a little gift from Heaven when I was so sad. Funny thing being, there is so much activity right next to that door.  I watched the Mother bunny come and go and trained my dog not to bark at the bunnies. Every night we would look out in the garden for the bunnies. 

 Just after they left the nest the cutest robin stopped by to visit and I heard it sitting on the bucket squawking at my back door, till I got out of bed and came out. Funny they parents push their young out of the nest and force them to fly if they don't leave the nest on time.  They also don't even look like robins at all when the are pushed out of the nest. I learned a lot that day. Those of us who gathered around and watched the cute little fellow really enjoyed the experience.

 I always have little brown bunnies and I live in a busy traffic neighborhood.  The rabbit stand for change if I remember correctly. Been a lot of changes around here. I love all the nature that I have had in my yard. A family of raccoons in the front tree. The town finally cut the tree down, as it got as we couldn't go out of the house at times. Chipmunks, squirrels I love them and feed them when able. Hope in the Spring I'll be able to get more feeders to feed all. A pond is close by so we get lots of birds when I have been able to feed them. 

 My Mom always said, "once you feed them you should always feed them." Those feeders are all covered over with the snow right now. I would like to go out and take some pics, but I have never recovered since being in the hospital a few weeks ago. Maybe someone will help me take some as, I've never seen such long icicles ever.

  We are having roofs collapse around here because of the snow. There have been 5 already, I don't know much details, as I don't watch TV. Hope everyone else is safe where ever you may be.
 star


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> .





> I need a "real" camera too!  Mine is a Kodak Easyshare, but too much zoom = too much grain!


 

 Julie,...Great shot with an easyshare!....(I know because that's what kind of camera we use)...I would have thought it a much more pricey camera.


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool pix!   So possums are mean huh?  They kinda look like a big rat.  Dang it, now I have the shivers.[]  -Julie


----------



## CHRISTHEHAWK (Feb 2, 2011)

Check out this local hawk.


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Great pic!  Is that a hawk?  Looks like an eagle?  -Julie


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2011)

No offense Chris, but it looks kind of like a stuffed eagle.[]


----------

